# Popelku is holding her head to the side



## Cinderboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there. I have currently two female mice of about three and two months old. The older one ("Popelku") is since a while holding her head to one side. It started one Friday evening (the only possible time for kids and mice to get sick) that she was shivering a little and running a little in circles, not drastically, but enough to stand out. She was poorly the next day and then totally rested. 
They are both very tame (kept most of the time separately). She did respond to me checking on her, but with an expression of "Don't hold it against me, but can't right now!" The following day she was considerably better, but anyways I took her to the vet who checked for mites (nope) or else (?) and he gave me an antibiotic for her. 
She is almost fine now, behavior is normal, she is a very calm little girl who goes about her business and is very friendly when checked upon (to compare: my other mouse is much more feisty and out for as much trouble as possible, but she is younger.)
Only Popelku is still holding her head a little to one side. It looks like she had a stiff neck, but she does not, as she sniffs and cleans herself normally and is active.
Question: what could it be and how can I help her?
When she moved in with me her head was straight.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My guess would be either

Ear infection if she has improved on antibiotics, has she finished the course yet? If not I'd keep it up and see how her head tilt is after. If finished May need a bit more to completely clear it up.

Or something wrong in her head, e.g. knock to head, fit leaving the head tilt and has taken her this time to recover but left her with her head tilt. If it's something like that there's no treatment just making sure things are easy for her to get to. I had a mouse like that who never had any problems from her tilt and lived to a good age. also had a rat with one after a fit again the tilt didn't bother her but sadly she kept having fits so had to let her go.


----------

